# Hilfsklasse



## Guest (6. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

was ist eine Hilfsklasse?


----------



## FArt (6. Okt 2008)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=hilfsklasse&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## maki (6. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

alles was du möchtest.


----------



## Guest (6. Okt 2008)

Also wenn ich ein paar Klassen habe, die nur für eine andere Klasse existieren, sind das Hilfsklassen?


----------



## Landei (7. Okt 2008)

Mit der Definition wäre String auch eine Hilfsklasse...


----------



## GastsaG (7. Okt 2008)

Unter einer Hilfsklasse versteht man eine Klasse, die eine Reihe statischer Methoden besitzt um die Handhabung mit einer oder mehreren thematisch miteinander verbundenen Klassen zu erleichtern.


----------



## Leroy42 (7. Okt 2008)

GastsaG hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unter einer Hilfsklasse versteht man eine Klasse, die eine Reihe statischer Methoden besitzt um die Handhabung mit einer oder mehreren thematisch miteinander verbundenen Klassen zu erleichtern.



Hübsch!


----------



## FArt (7. Okt 2008)

GastsaG hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unter einer Hilfsklasse versteht man eine Klasse, die eine Reihe statischer Methoden besitzt um die Handhabung mit einer oder mehreren thematisch miteinander verbundenen Klassen zu erleichtern.



Woher stammt diese Definition? Gibt es eine verlässliche Quelle dazu?


----------



## GastsaG (7. Okt 2008)

Die Quelle: Ich habe die Kollegen um mich herum gefragt und wir waren alle dieser Meinung. Dann hab ichs hingeschrieben.  

Hätte ich nicht die Kollegen gefragt, stünde dort: "Unter einer Hilfsklasse verstehe ich eine Klasse, [...]"


----------

